# 2014 Giant US models



## giantfan

Some info and pics starting to come out on the new bikes. New Propel Adv non ISP is big news, and lots of 27.5 MTB.


----------



## cwoo86

Really excited about the non-isp propels but disappointed at the colors...


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Having already bought a 2013 TCR Adv SL, I'm now interested in the MTBs.


----------



## greatestalltime

Sven_Nijs said:


> Having already bought a 2013 TCR Adv SL, I'm now interested in the MTBs.


I would like a tcr advanced sl but can't find one. I was told September for the 2014 and I don't like the color schemes.


----------



## rich007

I was looking at the today added Defy Advanced bikes... Gotta say, I'm happier that I just got the 2012 version at a substantial discount A classy black and white, Advanced 2 bike (full Ultegra)... Even the 2013 Advanced 1 with the black/white/red scheme (Ultegra) is a great looking one. But the 2014... the creamy light blue... eh, not my kinda frame color

View attachment 284470


----------



## Sven_Nijs

greatestalltime said:


> I would like a tcr advanced sl but can't find one. I was told September for the 2014 and I don't like the color schemes.


My wife ordered mine in November from the first shipment and I finally took delivery in early March but that delay was caused by DA9070 availability. Have you contacted Giant in your country to see if they have a 2013 in your size anywhere?



rich007 said:


> I was looking at the today added Defy Advanced bikes... Gotta say, I'm happier that I just got the 2012 version at a substantial discount A classy black and white, Advanced 2 bike (full Ultegra)... Even the 2013 Advanced 1 with the black/white/red scheme (Ultegra) is a great looking one. But the 2014... the creamy light blue... eh, not my kinda frame color


I'm pleased to see the Di2 version retains the mainly black colour scheme as that's the one my wife has her eye on.


----------



## greatestalltime

Yes. I contacted my local here in louisville ky and one in Indianapolis. They both said there were no more. I listened to my lbs talk to the Giant rep.


----------



## davegregoire

Looks like the 2014's are all on the website now.


----------



## odearja

Non-isp? What does that mean?


----------



## Sven_Nijs

odearja said:


> Non-isp? What does that mean?


ISP = Integrated Seat Post (as used with Advanced SL framesets)


----------



## r1lee

I really dig the propel advanced in tat white and green color.


----------



## Cannot

Does anyone notice 2014 Trinity Advanced SL 0 is US$8775? It's much cheaper than 2013 and 2012 models (US$13,400 for 2013 and US$13,500 for 2012). The only difference I can tell is 2014 model uses Giant P-A2 Aero instead of Zipp 808.


----------



## rick222

Cannot said:


> Does anyone notice 2014 Trinity Advanced SL 0 is US$8775? It's much cheaper than 2013 and 2012 models (US$13,400 for 2013 and US$13,500 for 2012). The only difference I can tell is 2014 model uses Giant P-A2 Aero instead of Zipp 808.


 They did that mainly because most triathletes already have a set of aero wheels they prefer. I also lowers the price.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

rick222 said:


> They did that mainly because most triathletes already have a set of aero wheels they prefer. I also lowers the price.


I note the top of the line Propel now *has* the Zipps and the price has risen dramatically.


----------



## r1lee

Sven_Nijs said:


> I note the top of the line Propel now *has* the Zipps and the price has risen dramatically.


Giant also released the pslr-0 aero which is found on the women's envie. Full carbon clincher, deeper then the original aero, and lighter.


----------



## darwinosx

rich007 said:


> I was looking at the today added Defy Advanced bikes... Gotta say, I'm happier that I just got the 2012 version at a substantial discount A classy black and white, Advanced 2 bike (full Ultegra)... Even the 2013 Advanced 1 with the black/white/red scheme (Ultegra) is a great looking one. But the 2014... the creamy light blue... eh, not my kinda frame color
> 
> View attachment 284470


I have a 2012 Advanced 2 but the new Ultegra is a good excuse for me to get electronic shifting. The new Defy Advanced 2 Looks just like mine except it has blue where the white is on the frame which I like. Plus I'll swap wheels from my current bike and sell the old bike for a decent price especially since I can say it has brand new wheel's.
That creamy light blue on the 2014 is pretty bad though.


----------



## davegregoire

If you are on the site, there are actually two colors available for that bike including a mostly black paint job.


darwinosx said:


> I have a 2012 Advanced 2 but the new Ultegra is a good excuse for me to get electronic shifting. The new Defy Advanced 2 Looks just like mine except it has blue where the white is on the frame which I like. Plus I'll swap wheels from my current bike and sell the old bike for a decent price especially since I can say it has brand new wheel's.
> That creamy light blue on the 2014 is pretty bad though.


----------



## darwinosx

Yeah thats the one I am saying I am getting.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

darwinosx said:


> Plus I'll swap wheels from my current bike and sell the old bike for a decent price especially since I can say it has brand new wheel's.


 Are your current wheels 11spd compatible? You might need to source a spacer to put a 10s cassette on the 11s freehub.


----------



## darwinosx

Umm, yeah good point..hmmm. Just had them built not too long ago with 10 speed Ultegra hubs.


----------



## hummina shadeeba

Giants website is missing stuff n confusing. I just ordered the 2014 tcr sl frameset and all I know about how it looks is that it's black on black. The website doesnt have it Can't be too bad.


----------



## r1lee

Sod my tcr advanced sl, and just picked up a 2014 propel sl1. Can't wait..


----------



## e_guevara

That was one fine TCR.

Excited to hear about your report on on the Propel.


----------



## teoteoteo

The black on black frames they had at dealer show looked great


----------



## hummina shadeeba

Glad to hear. If u know where I could find a pic please tell me
I don't even see the tcr sl when going through their website from the front


----------



## mmpotash

Anyone know when the 2014's Defy Advanced and Availed Advanced will be available to order in the U.S.?


----------



## r1lee

mmpotash said:


> Anyone know when the 2014's Defy Advanced and Availed Advanced will be available to order in the U.S.?


Should be now, here in Canada we were behind you guys in launching them. But my lbs has already been ale to order all the 2014 bikes.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

r1lee said:


> Should be now, here in Canada we were behind you guys in launching them. But my lbs has already been ale to order all the 2014 bikes.


Does that include the one's featuring Ultegra 6870 Di2? If the past is an indicator then those models won't appear until after Christmas (at the earliest).


----------



## r1lee

Sven_Nijs said:


> Does that include the one's featuring Ultegra 6870 Di2? If the past is an indicator then those models won't appear until after Christmas (at the earliest).


I can ask, but my lbs currently has a bunch of 2014 defy advanced and tcr advanced. They just told me some of the bikes are delayed for 5 weeks, but we didn't discuss if they were 6870.


----------



## mmpotash

Per Shimano's info, the 11 speed 2014 Ultegra Di2 isn't scheduled to come out for any bike till November. I realized that the Defy Advanced I want with Di2 will not be available till then but since I'm also buying a 2014 Avail Advanced SL 1 for my girlfriend I hoped to have that for her sooner. I was told last month that I could order them both in September but hearing that some 2014's are already in the LBS gives me hope her bike can be bought earlier.


----------



## mmpotash

Pre-ordered my Giant Defy Advanced 0 and my girlfriends Giant Avail Advanced 1 on Friday. There already is a backlog on her bike... I think my LBS said 7 weeks. Mine will not be in for a while. I decided for her bike to skip the Avail SL 1 I was planning and just purchase another wheel set for her- Stan's ZTR Alpha 340.


----------



## zigmeister

Anybody know the difference between the Propel Advanced non ISP and the ISP SL? Weight? Layup etc?. Mystery finding the info.


----------



## mmpotash

ISP,(Integrated Seat Post),= less weight, but the seat tube has to be cut to fit the rider. The seat topper gives you some leeway depending on which topper you select. I think it may be 20mm up/down. Once the seat tube is cut you may find it harder to sell the bike later. I think that all Giant dealers that sell the SL versions, (most cannot), have to offer a fitting session where they are responsible for cutting the seat tube.


----------



## zigmeister

Yeah, that didn't really answer my question. What is the weight of the Advanced no-ISP model...difference in carbon layup/materials? Etc...

They claim the Advanced SL frame is around 910gms for a 56cm model. What about the advanced frame?


----------

